# concealed carry pistol



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2012)

I am in the market for a compact concealed carry pistol. I was wondering what yall that carried liked and why. I am thinking of going with the 9mm. Just havent figured out which brand yet. One consideration for me is going to be price. I want a quality pistol but dont want to pay over 400 bucks. Can it be done:rofl2:


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2012)

Rob I like that. Like this one too

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=588&category=Pistol&toggle=tp&breadcrumbseries=700


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 24, 2012)

i carry 9mm twig it gets the point across yep duck


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> i carry 9mm twig it gets the point across yep duck


What kind of 9mm


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 24, 2012)

berretta got it at a gun show better deals there 380.00 . you can get great shaped used ones cheaper also. just barter with them duck


----------



## firemedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Twig, my favorite has got to be the S&W 38 spl +P hammerless airweight.

It's compact, the +p rounds deliver decent knock-down in a small package, easily concealed, no hammer to get snagged on clothes and the aluminum / titanium frame is durable.

Taurus and ruger both make very compatible hand guns with ruger being the cheapest and S&W the more pricy... if I remember right. I didn't have a huge preference and found one at the right price.

Depending on the day / occasion it's either in an uncle mikes inside the pant holster or an uncle mikes ankle holster.

It wouldn't be my go-to for personal defense but it is for concealment. My only words of advise though if you do get it would be not to fire +P's at the range. It's my understanding that despite being designed for it, this can stress the barrel and wheel with a high round count.

Good luck! Be sure to get proper licensing and training.

EDIT:
tried posting a picture several times but no go:


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 24, 2012)

I carry an S&W 357 wheelgun with 6 inch barrell loaded with .38 sp wadcutters. I don't even try to conceal it, just carry it on my hip.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> I carry an S&W 357 wheelgun with 6 inch barrell loaded with .38 sp wadcutters. I don't even try to conceal it, just carry it on my hip.



I asked the police If I could do that in Alabama and I was told it had to be concealed. That would be easier than stuffing it in your pants LOL


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2012)

Since we are on the topic of concealed weapons and personal defense I thought I would throw this out there.
A commercial truck driver with a class a cdl that lives in his truck while working and away from home cannot have a weapon for personal defense in the truck even with a concealed permit. The federal law over rules the c.w.p. When I was an over the road driver I was in some real crappy areas, and sometimes had to sleep there, and I could not have a weapon to protect myself in my home......which was the truck I lived in. That law is just wrong.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 24, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Since we are on the topic of concealed weapons and personal defense I thought I would throw this out there.
> A commercial truck driver with a class a cdl that lives in his truck while working and away from home cannot have a weapon for personal defense in the truck even with a concealed permit. The federal law over rules the c.w.p. When I was an over the road driver I was in some real crappy areas, and sometimes had to sleep there, and I could not have a weapon to protect myself in my home......which was the truck I lived in. That law is just wrong.



Wow thats incredible.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I open carry a Glock 21 in 9mm, we have open carry in Arizona, no permit required. I have a small 22 mag for concealed, it's not much for knock down but I'm sure a couple of 22 mags just about anywhere in the body would give most anybody food for thought as to how they wish to proceed.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 25, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Since we are on the topic of concealed weapons and personal defense I thought I would throw this out there.
> A commercial truck driver with a class a cdl that lives in his truck while working and away from home cannot have a weapon for personal defense in the truck even with a concealed permit. The federal law over rules the c.w.p. When I was an over the road driver I was in some real crappy areas, and sometimes had to sleep there, and I could not have a weapon to protect myself in my home......which was the truck I lived in. That law is just wrong.



Well that topic is really controversial. The "conventional wisdom" says you cant carry in a commercial vehicle, but I believe that is just a rumor spread by trucking companies that dont want their employees to carry. Maybe there once was a Federal Law I dont know.
I have searched the FMCSR for any regulations about firearms and cant find anything at all. No one can point you to any specific regulation either.
I have heard Road Dog Radio address the same thing with same conclusion. I have also heard on NRA Radio that after a lot of research they found NO Federal laws regulating guns in commercial vehicles.
I always hear stories about it, how so and so got a big fine, or some other driver at their company got arrested etc. But it is always anecdotal, no one can ever tell you where it is written, or what the law actually says.
NRA and Road Dog radio is who I believe. They've actually done the research and couldnt find anything. I would rather by judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 25, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> I open carry a Glock 21 in 9mm, we have open carry in Arizona, no permit required. I have a small 22 mag for concealed, it's not much for knock down but I'm sure a couple of 22 mags just about anywhere in the body would give most anybody food for thought as to how they wish to proceed.



If you look up the numbers, more homicides are commited with a .22 LR than any other caliber. These are all very close shots and mostly to the head. A .22 is powerful enough to enter one side of the skull but when it hits the other side it is deflected and begins tumbling around inside the head. 
.22 LR will also cause death with a hit to a vital organ and more slowly through loss of blood. 
It is not the ideal carry weapon, but it is very effective at arms length ranges.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are on the topic of concealed weapons and personal defense I thought I would throw this out there.
> ...



I don't know the actual law as it is or isn't written, but many years ago when I went through truck driving school to get my a license the instructors who where 30 and 40 year veterans made it very clear that it was not allowed. But I agree with the 6 or 12 thing.  The laws for concealed carry permits also vary from state to state, some states won't honor another states permits. I just think it is moronic that a driver is not allowed to protect himself in his home/sleeper, especially in the bad areas we often have to go into.


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 25, 2012)

i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.

maybe im a bit nieve but, is there a real need for this? 
has anyone ever had to pull they're weapon on somebody?


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 25, 2012)

I have had to pull one once. The issue was resolved very quickly and all was well. I keep a judge in my truck but it is to big to conceal. I live in a town that you could in the old days leave your car open your windows open and you didnt have to fear that anything would be stolen or that you might be assaulted. In recent years I have had a crack head coming to my door wanting money. We are having gang related violence daily in the convience stores and it goes on and on. It is a shame but thats where my small southern town is heading.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2012)

bench1holio said:


> i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.
> 
> maybe im a bit nieve but, is there a real need for this?
> has anyone ever had to pull they're weapon on somebody?


I live in the suburbs of Detroit Mi., there is a shooting every single Day in the city and it's creeping out into the surrounding suburbs. Is it neccessary? Absolutely it is. If you ban the guns the only people that will have guns will be the criminals.


----------



## brown down (Dec 25, 2012)

the weapon i carry on my person at all times is a smith and wesson! .40 cal and i paid 300 used and when i say used, it may have had a box or two put through her! 9mm doesn't have the knock down power in my opinion. thats why most law enforcement carry .40 cals. its all preference! you can wheel and deal with gun dealers with the way the economy is! but you may want to act fast due to all of the possible gun bans and regs they are trying to enact due to the past few tragedies! call a few local gun shops and see what they have in stock? i tend to buy most of my weapons used! just have a good eye as to how much wear and tear on the receiver and the rest of the firearm!


----------



## brown down (Dec 25, 2012)

here is a link if you haven't already seen this, anyone who owns firearms should watch this due to the recent tragedy. some very good points were addressed in this video!
hope i am not breaking any rules by posting this but figured since its in a related topic 
http://home.nra.org/#/nraorg


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Only once have I had to pull and use a weapon, my wife and myself and two of our four kids were the surviors of a car jacking attempt, my wife was driving and when him stuck his arm through the window and pointed his weapon at me, suffice it to say, we survived and he did not. it is unfourtunate that the country has come to this but I will continue to do my best to make sure that me and mine live any way I have to. Sorry to sound so callous but I feel that is what it has come to anymore.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 25, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> Only once have I had to pull and use a weapon, my wife and myself and two of our four kids were the surviors of a car jacking attempt, my wife was driving and when him stuck his arm through the window and pointed his weapon at me, suffice it to say, we survived and he did not. it is unfourtunate that the country has come to this but I will continue to do my best to make sure that me and mine live any way I have to. Sorry to sound so callous but I feel that is what it has come to anymore.



Hate you had to go through that. My incident happened when a guy thought I cut him off in traffic. He speed in front of me and put his truck in reverse and tried to back into the front of my truck. He stopped when I backed up as far as I could go and he jumped out with a loiusville slugger and was about to bash my window in when I pulled the judge out and he put the bat down by his side and got back in his truck and gave me the friendly one finger salute


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Only once have I had to pull and use a weapon, my wife and myself and two of our four kids were the surviors of a car jacking attempt, my wife was driving and when him stuck his arm through the window and pointed his weapon at me, suffice it to say, we survived and he did not. it is unfourtunate that the country has come to this but I will continue to do my best to make sure that me and mine live any way I have to. Sorry to sound so callous but I feel that is what it has come to anymore.
> ...



I hated it also and I hope it never happens again.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 25, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> bench1holio said:
> 
> 
> > i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.
> ...



 and me ---duck


----------



## healeydays (Dec 25, 2012)

Living in NH, the gun laws are very liberal. 

I use to target shoot all the time not needing a pistol permit in NH. Massachusetts, which I lived just over the border of was different and are very strict that if you don't have all weapons registered with the state (even 22s) and you get caught with one in your possession, it was a mandatory 1 year in jail, no questions, no early release. I knew someone who got caught up with that and he did go away.

A friend of mine invited to shoot at his club in MA in a 45 cal competition (use to shoot base competitions in the army), and knowing the MA laws, went to my police chief to ask how I could proceed. He gave me a NH concealed permit, as that was the only permit issued in NH, and I then went to MA state police to see what I had to do to transfer the weapons to MA, and they had a program that if you were licensed in another state, they gave you a concealed license in MA also. That bothered me some as I have never carried concealed and haven't needed to, but here I was licensed in 2 states to do so. 

Don't get me wrong as I was a card carrying NRA member at the time, but it just felt too easy and I'm not sure anyone at that time (mid 90s) even did a background check on me.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 25, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Living in NH, the gun laws are very liberal.
> 
> I use to target shoot all the time not needing a pistol permit in NH. Massachusetts, which I lived just over the border of was different and are very strict that if you don't have all weapons registered with the state (even 22s) and you get caught with one in your possession, it was a mandatory 1 year in jail, no questions, no early release. I knew someone who got caught up with that and he did go away.
> 
> ...



I had to wait a week on my conceal permit. They did a background check on me. I wonder how many of the folks that intend to use weapons in the wrong way care about getting a permit


----------



## leviblue (Dec 25, 2012)

I have two pistols I will conceal carry at any given time. One is the min I Glock 9mm and the other is a Springfield 1911A .45 cal. officer compact. If I were to carry a wheel gun, the SW hammerless air weight would be my first pick as if you miss fire, keep pulling the trigger.
I lived I Kennesaw,GA and the city had a law that every home was to have a weapon/fire arm. The breakins were reduced greatly compared to the surrounding metro Atlanta suburbs.


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 25, 2012)

bench1holio said:


> i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.
> 
> maybe im a bit nieve but, is there a real need for this?
> has anyone ever had to pull they're weapon on somebody?





I, like Greg was an over the road driver for many years. And yes, it absolutely is federal law that prohibits drivers from posessing a firearm in their vehicle. Also, I was robbed at gunpoint in Atlanta while sleeping in my sleeper. This would not have happened if I had been armed, so I'm seldom unarmed now even at home.


----------



## wombat (Dec 26, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> bench1holio said:
> 
> 
> > i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.
> ...



With a population of over 25 million people there's an average of 19 people killed with firearms a year. since the Port Aurthur massacre and stringent gun control ( over the top as far as I'm concerned) but still there was a reduction of 18 percent from the peak of 36 percent at the time of the massacre. As a point of interest the donkey brain that shot 35 people did it with an assault rifle that was turned in to the police as an illegal weapon, but somehow still managed to buy it!!! Bugger if I know how? Below is the government link.

http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/0/B/6/%7B0B619F44-B18B-47B4-9B59-F87BA643CBAA%7Dfacts11.pdf


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 26, 2012)

i think there is still alot of gun crime in AU but it seems to be alot more to do with organised crime, like the outlaw motorcycle gang wars, there seems to be a retaliation shooting every other day at the moment, the good thing is theyre killing each other and the inocent public is rarely involved.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 26, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> bench1holio said:
> 
> 
> > i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.
> ...



Hardtwist, I dont mean to be an ass, but you'll have to SHOW ME where that law exists. This is where the controversy comes in, no one knows where the law is, or what it says, they just somehow know it is a law. 
I firmly believe its a myth, but pounded into so many heads that it is unquestionable.
I have heard it mentioned there was an ICC rule regulating it years ago, but it was changed sometime around 1994. I dont have a clue if that is right or not.
NRA researched it and the answer they found was there are no federal laws, and the law will always revert to the state laws where you are driving. Dont take my advice for it if you dont think I'm correct, but start digging around and eventually you'll get tired of looking for a law that isnt there.


----------



## brown down (Dec 26, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> bench1holio said:
> 
> 
> > i live in australia where handguns are pretty much illegal unless you have a very strict permit to shoot only at the range, so this thread has kinda blown me away a bit, that so many of you carry concealed weapons.
> ...


i carry everywhere i go, maybe i missed something here, but without a doubt, its not illegal to have a loaded pistol in your vehicle. BUT you must posses a concealed carry permit in order to do so. my state reciprocates with about 18 other states, my weapon is locked and loaded on my person or within arms reach if need be.
I have never and hope i won't ever have to pull my weapon out and use it but i have pulled my shirt up to show a few people that confrontation would be bad for their health!!. which in my state isn't breaking any laws due to the fact its an open carry state. you don't need a permit to carry a firearm in PA, the moment the weapon isn't visible is when its considered concealed, like in your vehicle. 
you always when traveling into another state call the state police in those states to find out what their laws. i recently found out that you can't even have a hollow point in the state of NJ each round counts as an offense!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2012)

Concerning the alleged Federal law against commercial truck driver carrying, I believe Ryan is correct. No such law exists. Here's a very good thread about it on a CC type gun forum. The general gist of the thread is that of course the law varies from state to state, but no federal law concerning prohibition exists. 

Of course if one did exist in writing, it would be in direct contradiction to the Second Amendment which has never been repealed, and so the "law" would be _null and void ab initio_. 

Sometimes you got to remind the powers that be of the . . . 



[attachment=15229]


----------



## kweinert (Dec 26, 2012)

I received a voucher for a concealed carry class for Christmas, so this is a very timely discussion for me, especially the part about *what* is a good carry pistol.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up getting the ruger SR9C . I got it for 325 out the door so I was pleased. You can see from the pic that it is much smaller than my judge and will be a good concealed carry


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 26, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I ended up getting the ruger SR9C . I got it for 325 out the door so I was pleased. You can see from the pic that it is much smaller than my judge and will be a good concealed carry



nice choice john that will deter any fool with bad intentions yep.  --duck


----------



## wombat (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know whether to be impressed or not. I hate carrying a mobile phone, let alone having to lug a bloody big gun around!!


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 26, 2012)

wombat said:


> I don't know whether to be impressed or not. I hate carrying a mobile phone, let alone having to lug a bloody big gun around!!



You can just put that small pistol inside your waistband kind of like a slingshot :irishjig:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether to be impressed or not. I hate carrying a mobile phone, let alone having to lug a bloody big gun around!!
> ...



Just don't take a slingshot to a gun fight.


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 26, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> hardtwist said:
> 
> 
> > bench1holio said:
> ...





Try the federal DOT manual. I no longer have a copy as I've retired from driving. It lists ALL federal regulations on interstate trucks and drivers and carries the force of law whether it is an actual "law" as such or not. If I still had a copy, I would quote to you directly from it. 

There are many more "regulations that pertain to interstate drivers only and not to the general public. ie random drug testing, special treatment for traffic violations such as speeding etc, hours of service requirements etc.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2012)

The law your DOT manual references is Title 18 Section 926(a) a.aka. "The peaceable journey law." This is it:

_TITLE 18–CRIMES AND CRIMINAL PROCEDURE

PART I–CRIMES

CHAPTER 44–FIREARMS

Sec. 926A. Interstate transportation of firearms

Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or
regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person
who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting,
shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a
firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully
possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully
possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the
firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being
transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the
passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in
the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver’s
compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked
container other than the glove compartment or console._


This law does nothing except pass the buck. This is the elusive "federal law that prohibits a commercial driver from carrying a firearm" and it does nothing of the kind. It simply says you have to obey the laws of the jurisdiction you are in. As for your company policy, if it says you can't carry then it's up to you to decide if you want to carry anyway or get fired if you get caught. If you're traveling through a municipality, county, or state that says you can't have one in your truck or car or little red wagon and you have one anyway, then that's the risk you take. But as for a federal law that prohibits a commercial driver from carrying one, the elusive law never seems to get found by anyone. It's so deeply engrained into truck drivers minds, most will swear the law exists no matter what you tell them. Did you know *many people* still believe the earth is flat? I'm not joking. 

I will believe a federal law exists prohibiting commercial truck drivers from carrying firearms when I see it, but I never have and don't ever expect to.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 27, 2012)

as the famous poet tickle says it aint illegal till ya get caught. -- moonshiners 2012


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> as the famous poet says it aint illegal till ya get caught. -- moonshiners 2012



Like I say, unless you're hurting someone or their property, "illegal" is just a sick bird.


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2012)

Check out this story and the map they made up

http://www.lohud.com/article/20121224/NEWS04/312240045/The-gun-owner-next-door-What-you-don-t-know-about-weapons-your-neighborhood?nclick_check=1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

"most will swear the law exists no matter what you tell them. Did you know many people still believe the earth is flat? I'm not joking. "
You mean it is not flat and we did not film the moon landings in Idaho???


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2012)

Now see I would never put my address or name on a list if I had a gun. I would not think it would be a deterrent because the drug addict that would break into your house would not know it anyhow. Also I would not want any unidentifiable guns that I don't have to be known by anybody- big bro for instance. I have no pistols -the bad guys will usually pull the trigger first and I have way too many little hands around. I grew up with guns but the fact that more people get shot with their own guns then by others does not surprise me. Do not get me wrong though-I do believe in protection. We have an alarm- both of us are half deaf so it makes for good early warning. We keep our bedroom door locked. And if somebody was to try to come in that door with the alarm blaring and me hollering stay out, then if I did have a 12 gauge wnchester pump, I would not have a need for a pistol. Of course that is imagining that I have a old unregistered 12 gauge Winchester pump shells in one spot high and gun handy.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2012)

myingling said:


> Check out this story and the map they made up
> 
> http://www.lohud.com/article/20121224/NEWS04/312240045/The-gun-owner-next-door-What-you-don-t-know-about-weapons-your-neighborhood?nclick_check=1



That article is just more pro-government, anti-liberty, communist propaganda the sole intent of which is not to just demonize guns, but to demonize gun owners, and to infer that guns have their own brain, gun owners don't have a brain, and the government knows best and is looking out for our best interests. 

The original intent of this thread has been fulfilled - Twig got his answers and chose his gun so the thread has served its purpose.


----------

